# Cerwin Vega



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Im curious to know if any of you have had any experience with the CLSC 215's?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are they still making those speakers? I've seen them in some rental stores before. I personally don't think main speakers with 2 x 15's in each speaker would be the way to go unless it was for partying all the time... but I've actually never heard them so my opinion is probably shallow... :dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here are some reviews I googled. 
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/1/12569.html
http://www.audioreview.com/PRD_322004_1594crx.aspx

As you can see from this picture, there appears to be a matching center speaker.
http://avforum.no/minhjemmekino/show.php/Cerwin Vega CLSC-215

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you imagine having six of those in a room with two subs ta boot? Wonder what 14 x 15" subs in a good room would sound like? :scratch:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Muder, lol.


and thanks Wayne.
im more of a volume kind of guy over SQ.
I head a quick demo of these in a local shop, and they werent half bad.


----------

